# rifle/pistol drills that teach with fewest rounds.



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

dry fire drills are also good

focusing on efficient live fire practice gaining the most for the round and the most of range time.

what drills do you think teach the most with the fewest rounds

I have several I like but I am always looking for more really effective drills and teaching tools


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Just drawing your weapon and aiming it from different positions (standing, sitting, prone, aiming forward, left, or right) and wearing different clothing (tucked in shirts, untucked shirts, jackets, heavy coats, etc) without blowing a hole in your other hand, arm, or leg. It takes no rounds at all.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that is good for dry fire muscle memory training , but at some point you then test yourself ,was your draw on target?


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Dot Torture Drill: http://pistol-training.com/drills/dot-torture

Dot Torture is an excellent drill that can be run on a square range. It's also flexible by increasing distance and decreasing times.

5x5: http://pistol-training.com/drills/5x5-skill-test

5x5 IDPA Classifier

Bill Drill: https://www.ssusa.org/articles/2018/6/28/why-you-need-to-learn-the-bill-drill/

Elpresidente: http://pistol-training.com/drills/el-presidente

All can be easily modified by changing the conditions; adding movement, decreasing time, increasing distances.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

this was what I was thinking say I have a 50 round box of ammo for practice I make up 3 16x16 pieces of card board 

3 3 shot groups so I know where the ammo hits and where to hold 41 rounds left 

draw and fire 1 , repeat 5 times 36 rounds left 

say I have 3 mags for practice load the first with 3 rounds and 2 round in each of the other 2 with 3 targets draw and engaged each target with 2 rounds reloading between each target so that your forcing the reload and the target transition. 30 rounds left and one is still in the chamber.

load each mag with 2 and draw and engage each target with 2 rounds reloading between each 24 rounds left 

load a 7 and a 5 mag and run an el prez 12 rounds left load 6 and 6 repeat elprez

the guy I have been helping only is going to shoot strong hand , weak hand is busted up and missing a trigger finger, we tried weak hand and it hurts too much to shoot weak hand , we were able to figure out how he could shoot with that hand 3 rounds and it was throbbing.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Chuck R. said:


> Dot Torture Drill: http://pistol-training.com/drills/dot-torture
> 
> Dot Torture is an excellent drill that can be run on a square range. It's also flexible by increasing distance and decreasing times.
> 
> ...


 those are good , that is what I was looking for more ways to reinforce the skills.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I ran dot torture tonight , I was doing fine till I got to weak hand and weak hand definitely needs improvement so I worked on that and it got better but it is still weak.

dot torture is good , in 3 minutes 50 rounds are used but you get good target feed back from it. run that a few times and some work on fixing your weaknesses and next thing you know 300 rounds are used.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I ran dot torture tonight , I was doing fine till I got to weak hand and weak hand definitely needs improvement so I worked on that and it got better but it is still weak.
> 
> dot torture is good , in 3 minutes 50 rounds are used but you get good target feed back from it. run that a few times and some work on fixing your weaknesses and next thing you know 300 rounds are used.


Yup, it is a very good drill. Once you go clean, add distance or ratchet up (or down) your time standards. If you look at it holistically it crams a lot of stuff into 50 rds, and forces some things we don't like doing like weak hand.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

in finding that my weak hand really was weaker than I thought , I have started working on it off range.

a friend of mine who is a top notch rifle guy was telling me his mother was a champion bulls-eye pistol shooter and his dad a machinist , his dad cast her a lead 1911 for home strength practice , when he got hurt in an accident he ended up using the lead 1911 as a way to regain his shoulder strength and get back to shooting himself

not having a lead 1911 I have been using a dumbbell practicing draw stroke and push out with it but also holding it out like a pistol both strong and weak handed I didn't realize how weak that weak arm was. 

the other thing I do is dry fire with a DA revolver the long heavy trigger pull builds the trigger finger up and make me concentrate on the squeeze while keeping the sight on my dry fire target.

one more thing that occurred to me that I wasn't doing at the range was changing feet when changing hands , if the stance is backwards for the hand your shooting from that can't help.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I actually practice weak-hand about every time out and it's part of my dryfire routine. We have either a weak-hand stage or a couple engagements in about every match. 

About 85% of the shooting I do in matches is from behind cover/obstacle or moving between. IF you're hard up on having to shoot from a set stance, it's not going to work well. 3Gun is the same. My stance switches up to support it shooting from either side that I have to engage targets from. I really don't change my stance for strong hand to week-hand. 

In Tuesday nights match we had a stage that required a weak-hand portion. We started strong hand only from the draw engaged tgts, moved backward transitioning to free-style engaged tgts, moving again backward and transitioned to weak-hand shooting left side of cover for the remaining TGTs. I went into the final portion with a bad round count and ended up having to do a weak hand reload. Should have dumped some rounds into the free-style tgts, and gone to slide lock allowing me to reload while moving back. Luckily I practice weak-hand reloads also, so it was only a couple seconds down. That, and a hit on a no-shoot dropped me from 2nd to 3rd overall. Live and learn (maybe).


----------

